# Turkeys Galore



## quads (Jun 14, 2010)

Came across some of my turkey buddies in the woods today.  About a dozen babies and mom.

One of the babies.  He's camouflaged pretty good:






Mom turkey:





A short video of mom talking to her babies.  After this I went to a different part of the woods to let them regroup in peace:


----------



## wood spliter (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice pictures and vidio.  She let you get pretty close.


----------



## quads (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks!  

All the critters in the woods are used to me being out there, sometimes I feel like they think I'm one of their own!  And her little ones were all hiding in the thick brush there, so she wasn't going to leave.  

Yesterday I almost got this year's fawn picture.  I was cutting, then I put down the saw and started splitting.  I looked up and there was the fawn I have been seeing, not more than 15 feet from me.  Of course my camera was in the ATV 100 feet away!  I dropped the maul and hurried to my ATV.  Then when I got back to where the fawn was watching me, he was gone.  I looked for several minutes and finally saw him far away in the woods.  I took one picture, but it's too weak to share (I don't share my 'terrible' pictures).  Later, I looked up from my work and there was a buck with velvet horns!  He was eating and watching me.  I did manage to get a few shareable pictures of him.  Here is one:


----------



## wood spliter (Jun 16, 2010)

Another great picture.


----------



## quads (Jun 16, 2010)

I finally got this year's fawn picture today!  Not only one fawn, but twins!  I'll share later.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 16, 2010)

quads, you're like jack Hannah meets Paul Bunyan meets Ansel Adams, brilliant. Keep up the exceptional work sir.....I want pics of you feeding a moose by hand. That would be the bestest......if it doesn't happen I'll be ok, I know mooses can be dangerous.


----------



## quads (Jun 16, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> quads, you're like jack Hannah meets Paul Bunyan meets Ansel Adams, brilliant. Keep up the exceptional work sir.....I want pics of you feeding a moose by hand. That would be the bestest......if it doesn't happen I'll be ok, I know mooses can be dangerous.


Ha thanks!  I'm a long way from any 'mooses' though!  I might be able to get one of my little chickadee pals to pose like that in my hand?......hmmm, maybe have to give that a try someday.


----------



## quads (Jun 16, 2010)

Well first, from this morning, is mother catbird sitting on her eggs (she has three little blue ones in there):






And then here is this year's fawn picture.  I took several stills, and a couple short videos.  Here is one of the pictures:


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 16, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? no moose in Wisconsin, or at least near you in Wisc? I kinda thought they were everywhere that there's water, trees and pavement. I can pretend that a chickadee has antlers.....go for it.


----------



## CJRages (Jun 16, 2010)

Great stuff quads. We always enjoy the pictures from the woods!


----------



## quads (Jun 16, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> really? no moose in Wisconsin, or at least near you in Wisc? I kinda thought they were everywhere that there's water, trees and pavement. I can pretend that a chickadee has antlers.....go for it.


No moose anywhere in Wisconsin, that I know of.  There is a very small herd of elk that they transplanted up north, but I heard they aren't doing very good.


----------



## North of 60 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quads, I just saved the twin fawns photo in my photo gallery.  Marvellous!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 17, 2010)

Great pictures as always Quads . . . loved the fawns.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jun 17, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Quads, I just saved the twin fawns photo in my photo gallery.  Marvellous!



+1 Just made it my desktop background! Thanks for the pics


----------



## quads (Jun 17, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try to upload the full size version on my slow dialup for you.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jun 17, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need to quads..its looks great on my desktop!
Now, you just have to get a shot of that fawn holding your fiskars perfectly upright


----------



## quads (Jun 17, 2010)

Link to the 1600x1200 as it came out of the camera, uploaded to Picasa if you want to use it:  http://lh3.ggpht.com/_DOWIo689cBM/TBosPQAbnmI/AAAAAAAACiw/PJ8eNc98Xfk/s1600/IMG_8139.JPG


----------



## quads (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh well, the link displayed as the picture itself.........


----------



## Bobbin (Jun 17, 2010)

The shot of the twin fawns is wonderful, though Mrs. Catbird is a real "keeper", too.  

However, as a permanently arrested 12 yr. old Turkey Poop is unquestionably my favorite. (And yes, I do own a fart machine, a whoopie cushion, and fake puke.  All see regular action.)

You have a wonderful, gentle, patient eye.  (now you need to start training your working steer).


----------



## quads (Jun 17, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> The shot of the twin fawns is wonderful, though Mrs. Catbird is a real "keeper", too.
> 
> However, as a permanently arrested 12 yr. old Turkey Poop is unquestionably my favorite. (And yes, I do own a fart machine, a whoopie cushion, and fake puke.  All see regular action.)
> 
> You have a wonderful, gentle, patient eye.  (now you need to start training your working steer).


Ha ha!  You're my kind of person Bobbin!


----------

